# SystemErrorReporting Bug Check 0x3B: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION.



## MANGuerreiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, i´ve Windows Server 2008 R2 running on my pc as workstation for quite some time and it has worked just fine.

Since a few days now, almost every time i use Microsoft office and only when office´s running, suddenly it gets a *Bug Check 0x3B: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION.
*This is a* blue screen - unexpected-shutdown-error.*

I´ve searched for this error´s possible cause and solution and it´s been hard to find a solid solution.

_It indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code*.*_
_This error has been linked to excessive paged pool usage and may occur due to user-mode graphics drivers crossing over and passing bad data to the kernel code._

_Can anyone help me fixing this please? I uploaded the few last "Mini Dump Files" if that could help solving the problem.
_

I also searched the Windows file log report and i encountered the following:

og Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
Date: 19-02-2013 20:01:43
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: WIN-CG00S6L1U7D
Description:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. 

The bugcheck was: 0x0000003b
(0x00000000c0000005, 0xfffff80001cbb840, 0xfffff8801d93f7a0, 0x0000000000000000). 

A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 021913-25552-01.

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
 <System>
 <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting" Guid="{ABCE23E7-DE45-4366-8631-84FA6C525952}" EventSourceName="BugCheck" />
 <EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
 <Version>0</Version>
 <Level>2</Level>
 <Task>0</Task>
 <Opcode>0</Opcode>
 <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
 <TimeCreated SystemTime="2013-02-19T20:01:43.000000000Z" />
 <EventRecordID>33986</EventRecordID>
 <Correlation />
 <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
 <Channel>System</Channel>
 <Computer>WIN-CG00S6L1U7D</Computer>
 <Security />
 </System>
 <EventData>
 0x0000003b (0x00000000c0000005, 0xfffff80001cbb840, 0xfffff8801d93f7a0, 0x0000000000000000)
 C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
 021913-25552-01
 </EventData>
</Event>


----------



## MANGuerreiro (Dec 2, 2012)

mini dump files


----------

